# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Гранд смета

## nataly290361

Гранд смета для 8 регионов х86 с лекарством
http://depositfiles.com/files/zclwo6ezg

Гранд смета Подарочный диск с лекарством
http://depositfiles.com/files/ii1dc3pe4
http://depositfiles.com/files/m34ofjqwq
http://depositfiles.com/files/f7g1w448l
http://depositfiles.com/files/yr0de85dg
http://depositfiles.com/files/4wj127ge8

_Добавлено через 14 часов 35 минут 7 секунд_
Автор: Н. И. Барановская, А. А. Котов
Издательство: КЦЦС
Год издания: 2005
Количество страниц: 480
Язык: русский
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 17.5 Mb.

Книга "Основы сметного дела в строительстве" предназначено в качестве учебного пособия по подготовке инженеров-сметчиков в образовательных учреждениях различного уровня, а также для самостоятельного обучения сметному делу с учетом современных требований к уровню квалификации специалистов.

Пособие разработано ведущими преподавателями России по специализации "Сметное дело" и основано на практическом опыте подготовки инженеров-сметчиков в системе высшего и специального образования.
http://depositfiles.com/files/qxzdrbqf5

----------


## nataly290361

Список регионов:
* Республика Башкортостан (с дополнениями);
* Республика Татарстан (с дополнениями);
* Волгоградская область (с дополнениями);
* Липецкая область;
* Пермская область;
* Томская область;
* Челябинск;
* ХМАО (с дополнениями).

----------


## nataly290361

Гранд смета 4.0.3.469 Новосибирская обл.
http://depositfiles.com/files/8r0b2sjp7

----------


## nataly290361

2 раза Новосибирскую область скачали. А где спасибо?

----------


## BuildMaster

Книги по сметному делу:


Сметное дело в строительстве. Самоучитель, Сметное дело в строительстве. Самоучитель, Ардзинов В.Д., Питер, 2011, 341 руб. 


Аудит в строительстве, Аудит в строительстве, Подольский В.И., ACADEMIA, 2008, 453 руб. 


Проектно-сметное дело, Проектно-сметное дело, Синянский И.А., ACADEMIA, 2008, 528 руб. 


Основы ценообразования и сметного нормирования в строительстве, Основы ценообразования и сметного нормирования в строительстве, Бузырев В.В., Феникс, 2008, 104 руб. 


Сметное дело в строительстве. Вопросы и ответы. Кн. в 2 т. Т. 1-2, Сметное дело в строительстве. Вопросы и ответы. Кн. в 2 т. Т. 1-2, Носенко И.Ю., ИНиК, 2005, 5111 руб. 


Практическое руководство при определении ориентировочной стоимости строительства объектов жилищно-гражданского назначения на предпрое, Практическое руководство при определении ориентировочной стоимости строительства объектов жилищно-гражданского назначения на предпрое, Михаэлис Н.А., ИНиК, 2007, 1172 руб. 


Строительные сметы на компьютере+ CD-DISK, Строительные сметы на компьютере+ CD-DISK, Леонов В., Эксмо, 2010, 238 руб.

----------


## nataly290361

*РЦЦС Сметный Калькулятор 2.3.1.1864* 



Название Программы: РЦЦС Сметный Калькулятор 2.3.1.1864
Версия программы: 2.3.1.1864
Адрес официального сайта: http://www.kccs.ru
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Лечение: в комплекте
Размер: 57.4 мб

Программа "Сметный Калькулятор 2.3" Разработана Региональным Центром по Ценообразованию в Строительстве Санкт-Петербурга и КООРДИНАЦИОННЫЙМ ЦЕНТРОМ ПО ЦЕНООБРАЗОВАНИЮ И СМЕТНОМУ НОРМИРОВАНИЮ В СТРОИТЕЛЬСТВЕ г. Москва и предназначена для расчета смет в ценах 2000 года ФЕР-2001 и ТЕР-2001) с использованием фактической стоимости ресурсов

http://letitbit.net/download/99706.9...ta_ru.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6223...ta_ru.rar.html

----------


## andron2900

Тему "Гранд Смета" предлагаю переименовать в тему "Винегрет", так как в теме пишут уже о всем подряд

----------

